# New redstone smoker.



## da83moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Good afternoon. I don't think I have introduced myself yet. I'm Andy and I'm from birchwood tn. Yesterday I bought a redstone smoker from tractor supply for 49.99. I looked at some others and liked the design. I have done some mods today. First I had to raise the grill from the bottom right above the fire and I located it in th emiddle area. Then I took the water pan that they put right below the very top grill and moved it to below the newly placed middle pan. I put 1/2 inch holes in the charcoal pan. I then moved the top rack up half an inch and covered all holes with jb weld. Lastly I installed a new thermometer that is showing within 10 degrees of my wireless. I am currently seasoning it and that's what's the pics are showing. I like this one over the brinkmann because it has 3 vents on the bottom and the chimney one has a vent. Oh I forgot to mention I also did a little sealing around the door and because I moved the water pan and grate to mid smoker I have access to the fire and the water pan in the door. Here are some pics. So far I am holding it 265 for the last two hours

http://s1243.photobucket.com/albums...&current=726ca01d034c77c23bdea91c3ab79e5d.jpg


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 16, 2012)

Interesting...sounds like you've gotten a head-start with the mods already, like I did to my gourmet before I smoked with it. Mine has been heavily modified, since then, as well.

Did you happen to have anything ready to drop in for a smoke after seasoning the Red Stone?

Let us know how it works out, and if you have any questions on correcting grate temp variances (top to bottom) or getting stable smoke chamber temps. Oh, if your bottom grate is too close to the water pan, you don't get much smoke to that grate if using water, mostly steam. Washed sand or pea gravel in the water pan can provide more stable temps, although it will not control high-temp spikes like water can, and with the absence of water with a well-ventilated smoke chamber, reduced smoke reaction can occur, but will result in more retained natural moisture in the meat when finished at higher internal temps (opposite of what you would think). Also, if grate temp variances become an issue, you can use a larger diameter water pan to get less heat down low and disperse it higher. If you can't find a pan that will work, you can add a flat ring to the top lip of the water pan...just some ideas to consider.

Smoke on, brother!

Eric


----------



## guitarman023 (Oct 3, 2012)

Do you have any pics of the inside?  I just got the same smoker and I'm looking for ideas


----------

